
Google/Alphabet partners with GSK to develop nerve implants - ucaetano
http://www.dw.com/en/google-parent-alphabet-makes-foray-into-futuristic-biotech/a-19441725
======
danielmorozoff
It's interesting to see where google sees this will go, given BMI tech is in
its infancy. Has anyone else heard more about this?

